
Ask HN: How to find a job with strong social impact with my infosec background? - delbrit
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for your help because i want to drop my current job in a big cyber security company.<p>I feel like i&#x27;m totally disconnected in my day to day work, and i want to pursue new opportunities in an NGO&#x2F;Lab with a strong social impact.<p>I like when the programs i&#x27;m designing have an end goal stronger than just sell a product, and i want to continue to be inspired everyday in what i&#x27;m doing at work.<p>My background in infosec is ~3 years of sandbox development and malware analysis.<p>This is a small list of the organizations that i have found so far:<p>- CitizenLab
- Mozilla Open Web Fellow program
- EFF
- Freedom of Press foundation
- InternetFreedomFestival
- Amnesty International<p>Any ideas, recommendations ?<p>I would prefer having something that fits my current experience as a malware analyst, but i&#x27;m totally open working on topics such as Internet censorship or helping journalists&#x2F;activists achieve a better privacy&#x2F;protection from state sponsored attacks.<p>Thank you very much HN.<p>PS: you can DM me if you want to chat in details.
======
mtmail
You should add contact information in your profile (HN doesn't have chat or
direct messages).

